# Howdy



## Nolerama (Apr 5, 2008)

It's nice to see a community like this. I'm from St. Louis, MO and enjoy learning. I'm 25 and currently interested in mixed martial arts. I hope to be able to add my insight to this forum, as well as learn from the wealth of knowledge a forum like this can provide.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 5, 2008)

*hello and welcome to MT.*


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 5, 2008)

Wlcome aboard, *nolerama*.  Enjoy your time here browsing about and adding your views to the mix.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 5, 2008)

Greetings nolerama,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Lots of friendly folk here.  Have fun posting and reading.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 6, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## myusername (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello there Nolerama and welcome to MT


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

